

No single benchmark for the web - dherman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/08/no-single-benchmark-for-the-web/

======
ladzoppelin
Firefox Aurora 16a2 is blazing fast on my computer to the point where I don't
really care about the browser speed war anymore. Congratulations to the
Firefox developers who completely transformed the browser from where it was in
2009.

~~~
wamatt
Indeed, it's a shame many devs have been lured over to Chrome in the past
(myself included), while every day it becomes more aligned with Google's
corporate interests.

Let's not forget the good Mozilla has done in making a free and open web.
Also, Fantastic Mr Firefox recently becoming a worthy competitor on technical
merit alone, is a truly inspiring milestone.

------
pranjalv123
I'd also be skeptical of a benchmark created by a company that has a pretty
big dog in the fight.

~~~
alttag
Yes, and no.

As OP points out, in order to optimize, there must be something to measure.
This is Google saying the benchmark is what they'll be using as a measuring
stick internally (and likely, in their marketing against competing browsers).

Does all of this make the benchmark a useful tool for Google? Yes.

Is it the best benchmark for cross-browser comparison? Probably not.

------
xtrigger
Isn't the blogger the same guy who also started Emscripten as a project?

------
joeblau
The benchmark for the modern web is what feels fastest in every day use.
Chrome.

~~~
firefoxman1
Ever compare Chrome to Firefox on a netbook or low-powered PC, especially with
many tabs open? That seems to be where Firefox shines for me at least. I love
them equally but for different uses.

------
d0vs
Looks like Mozilla tries to compensate for the slowness of Firefox compared to
Chrome each time a new JavaScript benchmark is released.

~~~
WizKid
Have you read the blog post? If so what don't you agree with?

~~~
lmm
Mandreel is produced by a third party with no ties to any particular browser.
Emscripten is mozilla's own project. So rather than google's benchmark being
biased in favour of chrome, it seems more likely the ones he compares to are
biased in favour of firefox.

~~~
azakai
To be fair, Mandreel has done a lot of work with Google, and you can see
practically all their games are on the Chrome Web Store and made for it. So
unsurprisingly Google has optimized for them. There is nothing wrong about
that, of course, just pointing out that they are not "a third party with no
ties to anyone".

Second, while Emscripten is a Mozilla project, you can see that it works with
Chrome as well: Links to bugs filed by an Emscripten dev (me) appear in that
blogpost, in fact - those bugs are filed to help Chrome be faster, and nice
progress has been accomplished, one of those bugs was just closed in fact
(it's cool stuff, read it for more info - Chrome was much slower than Firefox
on that benchmark, and now it's faster on it).

Finally, the point of the blogpost is that all benchmarks need to be treated
skeptically - there is no such thing as a perfectly unbiased benchmark. So we
need to just be aware of that, and not consider any specific benchmark to be
"the" benchmark of the modern web. That's all.

